# Perahia box



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Sorry if this is old news. Available at amazon for $78 (or less). A 'big production values' box set. The link provides many details. If you are a fan, this may be irresistible.

http://www.amazon.com/Murray-Perahia--First-40-Years/dp/B008NBEY3C/ref=sr_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1385634338&sr=1-1&keywords=Perahia


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I wasn't aware of this.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Manxfeeder said:


> Thanks for the info. I wasn't aware of this.


I guess I missed the release. The price must have been much higher to start with; it's pretty elaborate. Would make an impressive gift to the right person, or even the right 'self'. Unfortunately, I am a Perahia fan of only his first performance decade. Even those early LPs were in good sound, so the entire box should provide both aural and textual entertainment - and some visual pleasure - for Perahia people.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Is there a list of what's included?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Is there a list of what's included?


I haven't located one. There are 73 discs, so it would be a long list, eh?


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Ukko said:


> I haven't located one. There are 73 discs, so it would be a long list, eh?


http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical...rdertag=Perfrecom13707-802485&album_id=804909


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Better grab it. The $99 Rubinstein box appears to have sold out.


----------

